# What's your foot size?



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 4, 2021)

Is your foot size comparable to a hobbit's one?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 4, 2021)

Size 13. Too big, even for Farmer Maggot's boots, I'm afraid. 😂

And welcome to the forum, Haleth! 😊
If you'd like to introduce yourself "formally", and say something about your particular interests, swing by our New Members forum:








New Members


Meet and greet the newest TTF members. -- [ One thread per new member only! ] --




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 4, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Size 13. Too big, even for Farmer Maggot's boots, I'm afraid. 😂
> 
> And welcome to the forum, Haleth! 😊
> If you'd like to introduce yourself "formally", and say something about your particular interests, swing by our New Members forum:
> ...


Thanks!)


----------



## grendel (Dec 4, 2021)

10 1/2 D, if you want to know. And not particularly furry. 😁


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 5, 2021)

grendel said:


> 10 1/2 D, if you want to know. And not particularly furry. 😁



May the hair on your toes never fall out! I suppose everyone has some)


----------



## 1stvermont (Dec 5, 2021)

I always said my wife has hobbit feet. They are rather large and broad for her size (no hair however). I understand this might not seem attractive, but I promise the rest of her is doing very well.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 5, 2021)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Is your foot size comparable to a hobbit's one?


A comment on the Hobbits in PJ's films having those oversized, especially overlong feet: pure PJ invention.
Probably derived from chapter I "A Long-expected Party", the mention of the Hobbit family named Proudfoots in Bilbo's farewell speech. The elderly hobbit of that family who interrupted Bilbo's speech is described as having large feet (probably a characteristic in his family) - but in no way *all* Hobbits. In that respect, I consider Ralph Bakshi's 1978 rotoscoped semi-cartoon to be closer to JRRT. No, his Hobbits certainly did not have *dainty* feet - but also not those ridiculous prosthetic flippers or swim-fins PJ had his Hobbit actors wear.

As to my own *shoe* size, it's been European 43 for a long time, which makes out to be 9 to 9½ (and as so often, the US and the UK are unable to agree!).
Wide. I think that was width E in the US long ago.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 5, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> I always said my wife has hobbit feet. They are rather large and broad for her size (no hair however). I understand this might not seem attractive, but I promise the rest of her is doing very well.


Rosie (Sam's wife) is very attractive! I'm sure that your wife is very attractive too!



Olorgando said:


> A comment on the Hobbits in PJ's films having those oversized, especially overlong feet: pure PJ invention.
> Probably derived from chapter I "A Long-expected Party", the mention of the Hobbit family named Proudfoots in Bilbo's farewell speech. The elderly hobbit of that family who interrupted Bilbo's speech is described as having large feet (probably a characteristic in his family) - but in no way *all* Hobbits. I that respect, I consider Ralph Bakshi's 1978 rotoscoped semi-cartoon to be closer to JRRT. No, his Hobbits certainly did not have *dainty* feet - but also not those ridiculous prosthetic flippers or swim-fins PJ had his Hobbit actors wear.
> 
> As to my own *shoe* size, it's been European 43 for a long time, which makes out to be 9 to 9½ (and as so often, the US and the UK are unable to agree!).
> Wide. I think that was width E in the US long ago.


I've never thought about that. Maybe I should reread the beginning of LoTR.


----------



## Elthir (Dec 5, 2021)

Yes, I don't think Hobbits in general have unusually big feet for their size.

Tolkien depicted Hobbits in his own art. And the Harfoots were said to be browner of skin, smaller, and shorter, and they were beardless and bootless -- their hands and feet were "_neat and nimble"_

. . . while the Stoors were broader, heavier in build; their feet and hands were larger. Not large, but _larger_ by comparison (feet and hands) -- noting the Stoors were broader and of heavier build in any case.


----------



## grendel (Dec 5, 2021)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> View attachment 10900
> May the hair on your toes never fall out! I suppose everyone has some)


Ah, thank you! I do have some hair on the ol' tootsies, just not a lot!


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 6, 2021)

Elthir said:


> Yes, I don't think Hobbits in general have unusually big feet for their size.
> 
> Tolkien depicted Hobbits in his own art. And the Harfoots were said to be browner of skin, smaller, and shorter, and they were beardless and bootless -- their hands and feet were "_neat and nimble"_
> 
> . . . while the Stoors were broader, heavier in build; their feet and hands were larger. Not large, but _larger_ by comparison (feet and hands) -- noting the Stoors were broader and of heavier build in any case.


👍



grendel said:


> Ah, thank you! I do have some hair on the ol' tootsies, just not a lot!


😉


----------



## ZehnWaters (Dec 6, 2021)

My feet aren't long, however I have very wide, thick feet so, if my height were shortened, I'd likely have the right hobbit foot shape.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 6, 2022)

45, so I am one from the big folk .


----------



## HanSomReiste (Mar 29, 2022)

Aha! I have found my place. 5'4", men's size 7 wide shoes, and hairy feet. And I have curly brown hair.


----------

